# Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics (OCC) Lip Tar Haul : $10.00 HALLOWEEN SALE (received 24 October 2011!)



## TSIZ (Oct 26, 2011)

*Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics (OCC) Lip Tar Haul : $10.00 HALLOWEEN SALE (received 24 October 2011!)*

...aka *Make-Up Haul* v. *Groceries*...and...
*Groceries *LOSE BY A LONG-SHOT!!!

_*TO EAT OR NOT TO EAT: THAT WAS THE QUESTION*._​ ...now I am hella hungry, but look what I got...​ ​  	 		NINETEEN (yes, *19*!) different _*OCC *Lip Tar_s
 	 		ALL VEGAN...ALL CRUELTY-FREE...ALL THE TIME

Can't believe I waited 2 days to post this! Since this was my first major _*OCC *_haul, of course I filled my virtual-cart with 1 of each color; however, with 36 colors available online that would require sacrificing more than groceries (utilities/insurance/etc). So, I decided to "think like a make-up artist" (and a somewhat-"responsible" person, for once) and stock-up on the line's "basics" for mixing my own colors (*_ahem_*, need to break-out the color-theory textbook/color wheel) and a handful of the "wear-alone" colors. This meant I had to skip the current season's _Pretty Boy Collection_​ 


 I know, I know, I KNOW! It was tough, especially with that awesome periwinkle blue _*Butch*_, but this prudent decision cut the number of items in my virtual-cart in half and in retrospect I have no regrets. Sorry folks, since there's nothing new to see here, color-wise it was a "boring" haul...regardless, I'm posting because it was a sizable haul, which included _almost _all of the colors from the line's premier in 2009 (*Safety Orange* had since been DC'd, so I purchased *Beta *as a substitute, which is a much brighter - almost fluorescent - orange than *Safety Orange*, but it'll have to do for now) AND _almost _all of the Fall 2010 more "wearable" colors (minus *Strutter*, which was also DC'd). I literally submitted my order like a minute before the Halloween Sale ended 18 October 2011 @ 11:59 PM EST (8:59 PM PST) and barely made it! But fret not, another sale/special will come and I shall haul-again...​ ...enough talk - here are the pics - sorry, they SUCK. I have a pretty *#&$%*-in' good digital camera, so I have come to the conclusion that I am a _neo-luddite_ that totally _sucks-a**_ at taking stills...​ *NOTE*: color descriptions courtesy of *occmakeup.com*​





TOP TO BOTTOM:

*Vintage*-DEEP MERLOT BURGUNDY
*Strumpet*-SEEDLESS GRAPE RED
*Stalker*-TRUE, CLASSIC, PIN-UP BLUE-BASED RED
*Harlot*-VIBRANT CHERRY RED WITH A FIERY CORAL UNDERTONE
*Trick*-PALE BEIGE WITH SUBTLE WARM UNDERTONES
*Über*-MEDIUM-TONED TRUE TAUPE






*Traffic*-BRIGHT, PRIMARY YELLOW
*Tarred*-TRUE OPAQUE BLACK
*Pageant*-RICH, BLUE-BASED PINK
*NSFW*-TRUE PRIMARY RED
*Melange*-DEEP TERRACOTA NEUTRAL
*Katricia*-CREAMY, RICH VIOLET






*Interlace*-SUBTLE PEACH NEUTRAL
*Grandma*-CLEAN AND CLASSIC TRUE CORAL
*Beta*-VIVIDLY NEON ORANGE
*Feathered*-PURE, OPAQUE WHITE (x2)
*Clear*-USED TO SHEER DOWN LIP TAR AND MIX CUSTOM SHADES (x2)






NOT PICTURED: back-ordered*​ *Rx*-PRIMARY CYAN BLUE​ *Trollop*-PINK, CRANBERRY CORAL (AS SEEN IN _*MARIE CLAIRE*_!)<---that's probably why!​ ​ *I hope I'll be receiving these sooner than later...especially _*Rx*_, which is essential for mixing.​ Ooh, speaking of which, I need to get my hands on some of the original colors that have been DC'd, e.g. _*Red Iron Oxide*_ (_*Red IO*_), _*Safety Orange*_, _*Yellow *__*IO*_, _*Botanical *_(green), etc.​ ​ *OCD *(*Obsessive Compulsive Discount*) means *20% OFF* for mua's: woohooooooo!
 	 		(AND exempt from paying sales tax - not a resident of NY-state). I saved *$42.00*!






*PRETTY COLORS ~ LOOKS YUMMY*
 	 		...too bad I can't eat them...





​ *THAT'S ALL FOLKS...*​


----------



## baghdad81 (Oct 26, 2011)

Love the colours...I never understood how these work? Are they like lipgloss or liquid lipstick? I love the yellow one and the purple! Enjoy!


----------



## TSIZ (Oct 31, 2011)

_*Obsessive Compulsive Cosmetics *__Lip Tar_ is "both" a lip gloss and a liquid lipstick, if that makes any sense...

  	Yellow ("_Traffic_") is lovely! In general, yellow is my favorite color; I have always painted my bedroom a shade of bright yellow! For me, it would have to be a very special occasion to use _Traffic _directly from the tube on myself or a client (unless it's for an ultra-_haute couture_ fashion shoot or something super-theatrical); however, since it's one of the primary colors, it's essential for mixing custom-colors. I think the purple/violet ("_Katricia_") would look fun/funky as-is, but for other people...it's too cool for my skin-tone.

  	...ANYWAY, the _Lip Tar _tip is slanted, which would give one the impression that the product can be applied directly from the tube to the lips - well, technically, it CAN...but it's certainly NOT recommended! - A *TINY* *TINY TINY *drop of _Lip Tar _on a good-quality lip brush is all that's needed! Also, it is recommended to use a lip brush b/c the product is so highly-pigmented it can stain.

  	Per their official website: "..._A stunning new innovation in lip color, _*OCC *Lip Tar_ combines the longevity of a lipstick, with the ease of application of a gloss. Goes on slick and moist, and dries down to a satin finish_..."
click* here* for _*OCC*_ website's full-description​


baghdad81 said:


> Love the colours...I never understood how these work? Are they like lipgloss or liquid lipstick? I love the yellow one and the purple! Enjoy!


----------



## LMD84 (Nov 6, 2011)

enjoy them! such an amazing haul!


----------



## TSIZ (Nov 6, 2011)

Thanks!

  	Just received back-orders (_*Rx*_ and _*Trollop*_) the other day - sooo pretty/yummy!



LMD84 said:


> enjoy them! such an amazing haul!


----------



## LARAELYSE (Jan 11, 2012)

these are so fun! i love pageant & the clear is a must have!


----------



## RedR0se (Jan 19, 2012)

I think it would be so much fun mixing these with each other you could get some amazing colors.


----------



## ra143 (Jan 27, 2012)

oh woooow! enjoy!!!!


----------



## etre (Jan 27, 2012)

So colorful.  I've always wanted to try those out - maybe the next time they have a sale!


----------



## diannekaye (Feb 17, 2012)

what a great haul! I love occ lip tars they are amazing!


----------

